# Pump or Co2? Suggestions...



## Emdee406 (Aug 23, 2011)

I didn't want to waste anyone's time but after scouring the site, I couldn't find the advice I was after. 
So far I've been lucky, one puncture, at the valve and indoors. A buddy gave me a compact pump which I've found is impossible to get enough pressure in the tire. I will probably get a track pump with a guage for home use, but what should I use out on the road?
Is a Co2 system best or one of the pumps advertised that claim 120psi is possible. 
Road Air 2 Mini

Thanks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Emdee406 said:


> I didn't want to waste anyone's time but after scouring the site, I couldn't find the advice I was after.
> So far I've been lucky, one puncture, at the valve and indoors. A buddy gave me a compact pump which I've found is impossible to get enough pressure in the tire. I will probably get a track pump with a guage for home use, but what should I use out on the road?
> *Is a Co2 system best or one of the pumps advertised that claim 120psi is possible*.
> Road Air 2 Mini
> ...


Depends on who you ask, and you're sure to get opposing viewpoints. 

FWIW I use the Innovations Ultraflate and have never seen the need for a mini-pump, so can't comment on that part of your question. If you like the 'belt and suspenders' approach, carry both. 

Amazon.com: Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Definitely invest in a floor pump for home use. 

As far as portable inflation, it is hard to beat the size of a CO2 chuck and cartridge. However, understand that CO2 is limited to one or, at most, two uses in one occurrence. So, if you found yourself with two flats, you could potentially have an issue. A pump is probably better in terms of never getting stuck anywhere, but it comes at the cost of having to find a way to lug it around. Even the "mini" sized pumps are 6 or more inches long. This means the thought of storing one away out of view is not an easy task.

I personally carry one 16g CO2 cartridge and a CO2 chuck. I have gotten two flats on a single ride before, and was able to get my first tire back up to optimal, but the second tire was definitely running at nearly half pressure because I ran out of CO2. However, it was enough to get me home.

Edit: Skip all the handle and trigger gizmos and go with something super simple and lightweight. The Genuine Innovations Air Chuck Elite cannot be beat. I recently bought a second one for a second bike and found a great deal at this site: http://www.sportsbasement.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=369093!Wil add a few of 16g threaded cartridges and the total came out to 21.50 shipped.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I carry both...a CO2 and a hand pump as a backup.

-CO2 is fast and easy to use. I have one that has a trigger locks into the valve to apply the CO2. Takes about a second to inflate.

-Topeak Race Rocket - it's small and has a hose. Tried a hand pump without a hose and bent the presta valve. Takes a long time to inflate.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Vee said:


> Definitely invest in a floor pump for home use.
> 
> As far as portable inflation, it is hard to beat the size of a CO2 chuck and cartridge. However, *understand that CO2 is limited to one or, at most, two uses in one occurrence*. *So, if you found yourself with two flats, you could potentially have an issue*. A pump is probably better in terms of never getting stuck anywhere, but it comes at the cost of having to find a way to lug it around. Even the "mini" sized pumps are 6 or more inches long. This means the thought of storing one away out of view is not an easy task.
> 
> *I personally carry one 16g CO2 cartridge *and a CO2 chuck. I have gotten two flats on a single ride before, and was able to get my first tire back up to optimal, but the second tire was definitely running at nearly half pressure because I ran out of CO2. However, it was enough to get me home.


Just to clarify, using _CO2_ doesn't limit the uses, the capacity of the _cartidge_ does. The solution is to carry two or three.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

I dropped the CO2 and have used the Lezyne mini-pumps. It's easy to have more than one flat on a ride, many times on the same initial flat if you don't find the cause. Also, if the tire doesn't seat correctly when you pump it up, then you may have to deflate and inflate again.

I can see using CO2 on winter rides but would still carry a pump as backup.

If you're a weight weenie, the CO2 inflator plus extra catridges weigh more than a mini-pump.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Just to clarify, using _CO2_ doesn't limit the uses, the capacity of the _cartidge_ does. The solution is to carry two or three.


True. Thank you for that clarification.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

If you're a weight weenie, the CO2 inflator plus extra catridges weigh more than a mini-pump

I just don't like the look of them. I carry 2 cartridges and then start begging for a pump.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I think it's good to own both and carry according to the ride.
-I carry Co2 alone for group rides because it's much quicker so I won't keep anyone waiting and with the group along being SOL after 2 co2's isn't a big concern.
-I carry both for long remote solo rides incase I f up the co2 or get more then two flats (I don't want to carry a big handful of co2).
-Just a pump for solo rides close to home because I'm to cheap to burn co2 when I don't mind the extra time if I'm alone because no one is waiting for me. 

Just some examples. Basically if you think there's a chance you'll need more air than co2 you're willing to carry you need a pump.

ps. Get an adapter too. So you can use a gas station pump in a pinch. I've never actually used mine (other than to make sure it works) and probably never will but seeing as though they cost and weigh next to nothing there's not reason not to carry one.


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

Experience has taught me to use a pump. I will never forget the day when I got two flats and only had one Co2 cartridge.....

Anyways I use the Road Morph G. Pump will easily inflate past 120psi. Take a look.
Topeak® Cycling Accessories


----------



## thechad66 (Aug 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Depends on who you ask, and you're sure to get opposing viewpoints.
> 
> FWIW I use the Innovations Ultraflate and have never seen the need for a mini-pump, so can't comment on that part of your question. If you like the 'belt and suspenders' approach, carry both.
> 
> Amazon.com: Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2: Sports & Outdoors


I have one of these and I love it. I got it instead of an air compressor for seating the bead on my mountainbike when I converted to tubless. The cool thing about the Ultraflate plus is that you can use the bulk co2 from walmart for airsoft or bb guns. $8 for a box of 20 is way better than having to use the threaded $3-$7 cartridges from a LBS.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

You are not allowed to carry a mini pump if your bike was manufactured after 1988.

The best solution is to pick a route where you need neither. I do laps around my block.


Ok, Ok, let’s get serious - Mini pumps are so 2009, I carry 2 cartridges (one day, I’ll get the inflator ), no pump. I don’t get a flat very often (watch me now get 10 on my next ride) but when I do, I try to be thorough about feeling through the tire to remove all debris so I minimize the chance of re-flating (I just made up that word!). 

I’ve always found hand pumps to be a hassle and not give enough air – I must need a better pump (although I had a good one) or maybe more strength. 

My vote is for C02. If that’s what you decide, kill a couple cartridges by practicing a couple times so you are familiar with it. And, if you do flat and use the C02, I always let the air out and re-inflate with the floor pump when I get home.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I hate carrying a pump, thus I don't. CO2 works great :thumbsup:

**


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

To me each has a purpose. 
If your are racing all for the CO2. If not I don't care for the cost and prefer to be "green"
If it is just a casual ride all about the mini-pump. I know I can still get my tire up to almost 100psi with mini pump but it does take longer

So both!


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

thechad66 said:


> I have one of these and I love it. I got it instead of an air compressor for seating the bead on my mountainbike when I converted to tubless. The cool thing about the Ultraflate plus is that you can use the bulk co2 from walmart for airsoft or bb guns. $8 for a box of 20 is way better than having to use the threaded $3-$7 cartridges from a LBS.


CO2 cartridges for BB guns have oil in them so that the gun parts get lubricated when a BB is fired. Maybe it's not an issue, but you might want to switch over to bike specific CO2 so that you aren't getting oil in the bike tubes.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

When I'm racing, I have a spare set of wheels in the Wheel Truck following the race. If I flat, I change a wheel. Otherwise, all my road bikes have a Lezyne Road Drive pump, Lg size, mounted on a bracket behind the seat tube bottle cage. My pumps weigh less than the inflator and 2 CO2 cylinders I used to carry. Now I carry two tubes instead of just one.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm old fashioned, so I use a pump. I was considering the Lezyne Road Drive, which has great reviews, and looks good too. I bought a Topeak Road Morph G, because it rated good too, and it was at the shop I was at. I've had to use it one time, and can definitely vouch for it. Getting to 100psi wasn't difficult at all. I had a Blackburn pump before that was rated to 160psi, and it was absolutely awful. 
Many swear by CO2, and I say if you want to use it, then do so. It's all a personal preference.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

nonsleepingjon said:


> CO2 cartridges for BB guns have oil in them so that the gun parts get lubricated when a BB is fired. *Maybe it's not an issue*, but you might want to switch over to bike specific CO2 so that you aren't getting oil in the bike tubes.


IME, not an issue, but one thing not mentioned is that while CO2 is great for quick road fixes, tire pressure drops pretty quickly*, so once home deflate/ 'reflate' (BostonG made me say it) using your floor pump.

To clarify, it takes hours, not minutes...


----------



## teamqball (Sep 2, 2011)

*Pump!*

I also have the Topeak Road Morph and I use it on my Specialized Allez and its perfect! Its pretty small and has a gauge. It's rated to 140 psi I think but there are different models that go to 160. I would the recommend carrying a small pump and an inflator so that you can start off with the pump and finish the job with the inflator.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

Amazon.com: Blackburn AirFix CO2 Inflator: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I ridden since the 60s & I've used all kinds of frame pumps, mini pumps, & CO2 inflators. Some mini pumps are "all right" but even the best take forever to inflate a tire. I had considerable bad luck with CO2 inflators until I got this one. Ultraflate Plus Kit I carried a back up mini pump with it just in case, but I stopped taking the pump a couple of years ago. I've never regretted it-ever! I put the inflator in my under seat bag with 1 cartridge it it upside down so it won't get pierced. I also carry 3 extra cartridges wrapped in a rag so they won't rattle. When the tube has been changed & everything is back on the rim it takes about 3 seconds to fully inflate the tire. Let's see you do that with your mini pump.


----------

